# Spark plugs & Valve adj?



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I know this must be here somewhere but I can't seem to find anything. The front one is wide open but what is the easiest way to change the rear plug? What kind do u use? 
How do you check and adjust the valves? I was told this is very important.
If there is already a thread please point me in the right direction.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I use a spark plug socket that has a swivel on it and a short extension. Checking the valves really is an easy job. Just make sure you check them on the compression stroke. Look in the how to's I know there are some threads in there about it. Check your manual, I think on a stock motor you should be around .006 on intake and .008 on exhaust.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

On the rear plug tale the seat off and pull the plug wire off and get some carb cleaner and spray all around the plug to get all the dirt from around the plug. You will need a long extension with a swivel and make sure to put some dielectric grease in the plug boot. The valves take some time to adjust and you will need to put some bends on your feeler gauge to get them in there.


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

I get to the rear plug on my 09 650i by taking the seat off, unhook and take the battery out, remove a couple of bolts (3 I think) and take the battery box out. You can get to the rear plug with a regular rachet and socket. The only other way I know of is to remove the side plastic, but this seemed to be too much of a pain. Going through the battery box seemed easier and can be done quit easy in the field if you every hydrolock by getting water in it through the exhaust. (bin thier done that LOL)


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Tinker said:


> I get to the rear plug on my 09 650i by taking the seat off, unhook and take the battery out, remove a couple of bolts (3 I think) and take the battery box out. You can get to the rear plug with a regular rachet and socket. The only other way I know of is to remove the side plastic, but this seemed to be too much of a pain. Going through the battery box seemed easier and can be done quit easy in the field if you every hydrolock by getting water in it through the exhaust. (bin thier done that LOL)


If you look just below the battery on the right you will see the plug no need to pull the battery out just reach down there and pull the wire off and use a swivel, 5/8 socket, long extension and ratchet done in just a couple of minutes.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Common plug is ngkcr7e. I prefer NGKCR7EIX...irridiam.better spark.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> Common plug is ngkcr7e. I prefer NGKCR7EIX...irridiam.better spark.


:bigok:


----------



## Hotbrute750 (Sep 24, 2009)

how old is your bike and why are you checking your valve clearance?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hotbrute750 said:


> how old is your bike and why are you checking your valve clearance?


From his sig it looks like a 08 650 and it is a good idea to check them occasionally.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

hp488 said:


> From his sig it looks like a 08 650 and it is a good idea to check them occasionally.


i agree they like to tighten up witch can cause alot of problems


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

yes u guys r right. Her 360s valves tightened up and we didnt know about plus the header pipe came loose plus she roled it in a nasty sandy mud pit which = $$$$.$$ 
So I learned the hard way and would like to stay ahead of the game this time cause its alot cheaper. I know the valves r on top of the motor but where do u check them and how do u get to them if they need adjustment. It sounds like I need to get a repair manual. So... I hear they r pretty pricey. Where is a cheep place to get one?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I got mine at the dealer, it was $80.00 not that bad considering what it will save you from not having to go to the dealer to get them to fix it.


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

you can download it from this very site... just subscribe then look up your service manual. it costs 9 bucks i think. it's more than worth it.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I finally got to look and I cant even see the rear plug never mind getting my hand any wheres in there. Something is gona have to come off. So how do i get access to those manuals on here? Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I just take my battery loose and flop it out of the way and take the battery cage out. Others take the rubber connector off the CVT exhaust to get to it...but some have dropped the plug down inside the cover doing this so stuff a rag in the opening if you take the rubber off.


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

all you have to do is subscribe and its yours.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Checked into subscribing but i dont have anything to do with pay pal


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

just create a paypal account its really easy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

eagleeye76 said:


> Checked into subscribing but i dont have anything to do with pay pal


Mail man will get it there just as easy


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I have been searching this site for an answer to my question I have about spark plugs for about the last 45 mins ( didn't want to start a new thread if the topic has been covered) and this thread is the closet I have seen....so my question is.....

Yesterday I was doing some maintenance on my bike like I do every year , the usual stuff ,new oil, oil filter , diff fluids all changed , spark plugs , this is where my question lies ... last year I had a friend do the maintenance for me because I was to busy with work , yesterday when i was changing the spark plugs i noticed he had put in NGK Cr6E plugs and the owners manual calls for NGK CR7E , which is what I always put in , whats the difference in these plugs ( other than the number 6 and 7 lol ) and could that cause any damage ? I'm not having any problems ,the bike is running awesome , I just want to know what the difference is , if any ????


----------



## hienuf (Apr 26, 2011)

BrutemanAl said:


> I have been searching this site for an answer to my question I have about spark plugs for about the last 45 mins ( didn't want to start a new thread if the topic has been covered) and this thread is the closet I have seen....so my question is.....
> 
> Yesterday I was doing some maintenance on my bike like I do every year , the usual stuff ,new oil, oil filter , diff fluids all changed , spark plugs , this is where my question lies ... last year I had a friend do the maintenance for me because I was to busy with work , yesterday when i was changing the spark plugs i noticed he had put in NGK Cr6E plugs and the owners manual calls for NGK CR7E , which is what I always put in , whats the difference in these plugs ( other than the number 6 and 7 lol ) and could that cause any damage ? I'm not having any problems ,the bike is running awesome , I just want to know what the difference is , if any ????


The cr6e are a hotter plug. ( lower the number the hotter)
If you have performance mod's (advanced timing for example) then stick with cr7e.

As long as it does not pre ignite (detonation) then it's fine.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BrutemanAl said:


> I have been searching this site for an answer to my question I have about spark plugs for about the last 45 mins ( didn't want to start a new thread if the topic has been covered) and this thread is the closet I have seen....so my question is.....
> 
> Yesterday I was doing some maintenance on my bike like I do every year , the usual stuff ,new oil, oil filter , diff fluids all changed , spark plugs , this is where my question lies ... last year I had a friend do the maintenance for me because I was to busy with work , yesterday when i was changing the spark plugs i noticed he had put in NGK Cr6E plugs and the owners manual calls for NGK CR7E , which is what I always put in , whats the difference in these plugs ( other than the number 6 and 7 lol ) and could that cause any damage ? I'm not having any problems ,the bike is running awesome , I just want to know what the difference is , if any ????


Just a different heat range...that is..it's designed for combustion tempatures different then what's normal for your engine. Can't damage anything as long as the "reach" or length is the same, just may not burn or rather detionate the same as the 7E because of what the resistance factor has on spark. If its color looks normal, and they are in good shape, use them. But if they look a little dark...or overly light or show signs of melt or spatter, better change them.

Hope that helps.


----------

